# Sperm results good enough for iui?



## Hopingitwill (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi was hoping someone can help. What sort of results do you need from a sa for iui to be an option?
My dh has 22million/ml with a volume of 3ml. His motility is 26% and morphology is 10%. Could iui still be an option that we will get offered? 
Thanks for any help


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello.

I think it can depend on your clinic sometimes. My hubby's sa "isnt that great" as we were told by the acu doctor but we are trying with iui. The embryologyst said its definately worth a try. I guess finding or finances can affect it too...


----------



## Hopingitwill (Dec 31, 2011)

If you don't mind me asking what where your dh results? we are hoping to get tx on nhs but wasn't sure if you have iui and it is not successful if they will still then offer the same amounts of ivf. Gl with you tx x


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya, 

IUI can help you concieve if your partner has a low sperm count or poor sperm motility. But if his sperm count or motility is really low, ICSI is the preferred treatment xxx


----------

